# Septa sprinters



## Dutchrailnut (Oct 28, 2017)

First SEPTA ACS out of factory.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Oct 29, 2017)

A Sprinter is a van, built by Mercedes-Benz, and should be used on Septas ParaTransit routes. The CitiesSprinter is what we are talking about.


----------



## jis (Oct 29, 2017)

Looks like there is a Charger sitting in the building behind the Sprinter.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## trainman74 (Oct 29, 2017)

A Charger is a professional football player representing Los Angeles. The Siemens SC-44 Charger is what we are talking about.


----------



## Rail Freak (Oct 29, 2017)

What is Septa?


----------



## Ryan (Oct 29, 2017)

SEPTA


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 29, 2017)

Rail Freak said:


> What is Septa?


Southeastern Pennsylvania Transportation Authority - the trains, trolleys, subway, buses in and around Philadelphia


----------



## Rail Freak (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks

Sent from my LGMS210 using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## Acela150 (Oct 29, 2017)

Green Maned Lion said:


> A Sprinter is a van, built by Mercedes-Benz, and should be used on Septas ParaTransit routes. The CitiesSprinter is what we are talking about.


So is this locomotive.



Rail Freak said:


> What is Septa?


A joke.


----------



## MattW (Oct 29, 2017)

Acela150 said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> > A Sprinter is a van, built by Mercedes-Benz, and should be used on Septas ParaTransit routes. The CitiesSprinter is what we are talking about.
> ...


It's a good thing I wasn't drinking anything when I read that last part, I'd have needed a new keyboard!


----------



## Acela150 (Oct 29, 2017)

MattW said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > Green Maned Lion said:
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Feb 15, 2018)

Coming to a high speed, 125 mph equipped corridor near their operations! Who's up to party this weekend?


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Mar 2, 2018)

Here are some videos of the aforementioned test runs.


----------



## sitzplatz17 (Apr 25, 2018)

Randomly came across these just outside Cumberland. They seem to be just a couple minutes behind a (late) Capitol Limited. Two UP locos at the front.


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 26, 2018)

Those units are now in the hands of Septa as of this afternoon.. A Septa employee has stated that Septa is looking to begin revenue service with one of the units on 5/14 I believe.


----------



## cpotisch (May 2, 2018)

Quick pole: Who here agrees that the SEPTA ACS-64s look 1000 times better than the Amtrak units?


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (May 4, 2018)

I agree, cpotisch.

However, I absolutely love SEPTA and have a warm place in my heart for most things connected with it (inexplicable to some on here, but I think I may get a pass for having NJT as my commuter rail and seeing what is across the river as nicer



).


----------



## cpotisch (May 4, 2018)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> I agree, cpotisch.
> 
> However, I absolutely love SEPTA and have a warm place in my heart for most things connected with it (inexplicable to some on here, but I think I may get a pass for having NJT as my commuter rail and seeing what is across the river as nicer
> 
> ...


The trains are always nicer in someone else’s backyard.


----------



## cpotisch (May 5, 2018)

I had heard that there are bathrooms in the Amtrak AVS-64s, but not the SEPTA ones. Is that true? I was surprised to hear that any locomotives have bathrooms inside.


----------



## Acela150 (May 24, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> I had heard that there are bathrooms in the Amtrak AVS-64s, but not the SEPTA ones. Is that true? I was surprised to hear that any locomotives have bathrooms inside.


This is true. Amtrak units have toilets cause most runs that engineers have are over an hour and a half and engineers will use the bathroom during station stops. Septa doesn't believe in bathrooms. That was the worst part of working there.

It's looking like June 1st is the debut of the Septic Sprinters in Revenue Service.


----------



## cirdan (May 25, 2018)

jis said:


> Looks like there is a Charger sitting in the building behind the Sprinter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


seeing there is no overhead line, I guess they need a charger to charge the sprinter?


----------



## Seaboard92 (May 25, 2018)

Acela150 said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > I had heard that there are bathrooms in the Amtrak AVS-64s, but not the SEPTA ones. Is that true? I was surprised to hear that any locomotives have bathrooms inside.
> ...


That reminds me of some stories I've heard on steam locomotives. There is one man who was a legend Bill Purdie who was the head man over the Southern Railway Steam Program.

He had to go to the bathroom on the steam engine while it was running. So he went to the side and started using it off the side of the train. But forgot he was coming into a town. So while he was going he was waving to people lined up to see the train. He was a hoot.


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 12, 2018)

Septa's first Sprinter went into revenue service yesterday on the daily "Great Valley Flyer" Which is a heavily traveled train. It runs Express from 30th Street to Paoli, and then is local to Thorndale.


----------



## cpotisch (Jul 13, 2018)

Acela150 said:


> Septa's first Sprinter went into revenue service yesterday on the daily "Great Valley Flyer" Which is a heavily traveled train. It runs Express from 30th Street to Paoli, and then is local to Thorndale.


Finally! At last we'll be seeing a genuinely good lucking ACS-64 in service. Here's a video I found taken today of an in-service Sprinter:


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 14, 2018)

If I remember when I get around to uploading my photos from the First run to Thorndale I'll post one or two.


----------



## Fan Railer (Jul 18, 2018)

Shots from yesterday:


----------



## cpotisch (Jul 18, 2018)

They really do look good. The Amtrak ACS-64s have grown on me, but the SEPTA ones knock them out of the park.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Jul 18, 2018)

It looks very nice. Also, it seems to be leading that nice consist you don't see much (not the newest cars, and I don't think the oldest ones?) I rode in one once and it was also very nice--are they bringing them back? Or was this just a coincidence that it was being used with the new Sprinter?


----------



## cpotisch (Jul 18, 2018)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> It looks very nice. Also, it seems to be leading that nice consist you don't see much (not the newest cars, and I don't think the oldest ones?) I rode in one once and it was also very nice--are they bringing them back? Or was this just a coincidence that it was being used with the new Sprinter?


Those are SEPTA Is. They were built in 1987 and are the second oldest unpowered car type in the SEPTA fleet.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Jul 18, 2018)

Thanks for the information, cpotisch.

They are also more comfortable than the oldest ones and just plain nice to ride in. I only rode in one once--I ride SEPTA a lot, but never had been in one before til my cousin visited from CT and we went to Philly. Wouldn't you know, the one time she rides SEPTA, we get those lovely coaches, and she's not even a train person and just took it for granted!


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 18, 2018)

Mystic, the Bombers as they are known as by train crews and rail fans alike, are only run on certain trains during rush hours only.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Jul 19, 2018)

Thanks, Acela150.

So my cousin and I got even luckier than I thought, because we were on the Trenton line, which of course rarely gets the nicest stuff. She just took it for granted, too. I said how lovely it was to be in one of these cars and she said, "Yes, it's fine, Patty" in a sort of "What's the big deal?" tone.


----------



## cpotisch (Jul 19, 2018)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> Thanks, Acela150.
> 
> So my cousin and I got even luckier than I thought, because we were on the Trenton line, which of course rarely gets the nicest stuff. She just took it for granted, too. I said how lovely it was to be in one of these cars and she said, "Yes, it's fine, Patty" in a sort of "What's the big deal?" tone.


That's always the response I get when I ask a non-railfan what they think of any train.


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 26, 2018)

2 Septa sprinters are now in service as of yesterday and 13 are on property.

I'm having a little issues with uploading photos so when things are easier for me I'll try to upload.


----------



## Acela150 (Aug 2, 2018)

Since I'm having issues uploading the photo directly to AU. Here is the photo on Flickr.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/42755585145/in/dateposted-public/


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 3, 2018)

Here:


----------



## Acela150 (Aug 4, 2018)

Thanks.

903 will enter service on Monday on Train 9524 which is Local from Malvern to Bryn Mawr and express to the city.


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 8, 2018)

So now that the Sprinters are in service, are the AEM-7s and sole ALP-44 done for?


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 12, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> So now that the Sprinters are in service, are the AEM-7s and sole ALP-44 done for?


As of today 6 Sprinters are in service and 6 of the 7 AEM-7's and ALP-44 are stored serviceable in case anything arises. I believe that 2302 is a write off as it needs a new air compressor. Which makes zero sense to replace when you have brand new motors coming online.


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 12, 2018)

Acela150 said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > So now that the Sprinters are in service, are the AEM-7s and sole ALP-44 done for?
> ...


Well that's a shame. After Amtrak retired their AEM-7s, I had been hoping I'd be able to see a MARC or SEPTA unit before they were all retired, but I guess not.


----------

